# I'm in  need of a back story on my Pantheress-morph!



## ArÃ©a_Colath (Jun 19, 2008)

_Can anyone please help me a back story on my Pantheress-morph?_
_She is a Magic-user who lives in the forest village of other Panther-morphs!_
_ArÃ©a Colath _


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 19, 2008)

Perhaps it might be wise to supplement your request with information regarding the universe this character comes from.



(Not to mention, you might want to change your avatar to something rated PG-13 or below.)


----------



## ArÃ©a_Colath (Jun 19, 2008)

_She live on FaerÃ»n whitch is on the world of Abeir-Toril !_


----------



## Kender3421 (Jun 20, 2008)

So, are you looking for what type of person she is? What she wears? How she acts? That type of thing. Give me a few hours and I'll get back to you.


----------



## ArÃ©a_Colath (Jun 20, 2008)

_She only wears a forest green cloak, & as I said she is a mage._


----------



## Kender3421 (Jun 20, 2008)

Told you would get to you.

=======

  She is from the village of Radcliff located inside the Forest of Ravenwood. She is daughter of the second highest ranking family and third in line to the throne behind the queen and her own mother. She was trained in her magical ways by a kind old sage who lived just outside the village, where she would risk life and limb to learn her art. Upon learning all that she can, he gave her the spell book and the bag made of deer hide.

  A few years ago, a fierce band of warriors came in and killed many of the villagers, including her best friend and the princess of the village. Since then, the queen has been extremely harsh on outsiders.

  A few months ago, a stranger appeared in the village. He was immediately tried and was sentenced to be executed. During the night, however, she came and freed him to save his life. He promised to never forget her and made a pledge that, someday, he would repay her in kind.

  Since then, she has been looked down upon by the rest of the viligers. They talk behind her back and it is through only the power and prestige of her mother that she hasnâ€™t been killed or exiled.


----------



## StormKitty (Jun 20, 2008)

Kender3421 does describe a very interesting character, one about whom I'm sure many stories could be written, but will she will work in the one ArÃ©a Colath is trying to write?  She may be spot on, or may totally miss the mark.  Only the author can decide.

One device for fleshing out characters like this is to do a little roleplaying, and interview them.  You ask a question, then roleplay the character and answer it.  Like in a real interview, if an answer leads to follow-up questions, go with it.  You'd be surprised at some of the things your characters will reveal to you when you give them a voice.


----------



## Kender3421 (Jun 20, 2008)

I can give you the list of questions that I asked myself when I came up with that discription if you want to flesh out your own details. I have a book on character backgrounds and developments if you want some.

My major problem with most stories is that the characters are so one dimensional. Yes, it's true they were created for the story, but what about before the story began. Each character should have a history and their own problems. For example, I role play on a message board. One of my characters is a Harpy, kind of cool right? Well, this harpy is a princess whose family resides on Mt. Olympus. During a trip down to see the city lights of Greece, a group of hunters stumbled upon her family and tried to tear the wings off of the them to sell them. Since then, she has a great fear of humans, groups of males in general. This brings in phobias and family and what she is like around a certain group of individuals.


----------



## ArÃ©a_Colath (Jun 20, 2008)

_Hello Kender3421! I LOVE it! Thank you for the insight!_


----------



## Kender3421 (Jun 20, 2008)

Let me know if you need more, I always have more.


----------

